# Batman: Arkham something something something... (2013)



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Confirmed during an investor call from Warner.



> The full transcript of the investor call can be found via Yahoo! Finance.
> 
> During the call, Time Warner?s CFO and chief administrative officer John K. Martin stated, ?And we also have a strong games release this year, which will include the next release in the Batman Arkham franchise. So all in all, we expect Warners to post another very strong year in 2013. And with a little luck, the year should be as good or maybe even a little bit better than 2012.?
> 
> ...



 (Link contains link to the full transcript)


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2013)

No Rocksteady, no purchase

Unless they really surprise me there


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 12, 2013)

Prequel and no Rocksteady?

With no Mark Hamill as Joker, the Silver Age storyline will be lacking...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2013)

Give me an Arkham game set in the Batman Beyond timeline and I'd buy that fucking game in no time.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2013)

What a load of crap..


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Give me an Arkham game set in the Batman Beyond timeline and I'd that fucking game in no time.



Batman Beyond game by Rocksteady.

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Unsubstantiated rumors that sound like they could come from the lower depths of GAF are circling claiming it'll be Spark Unlimited. Spark did Legendary and Lost Planet 3 and are currently working on Keiji Inafune's new title, Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Unsubstantiated rumors that sound like they could come from the lower depths of GAF are circling claiming it'll be Spark Unlimited. Spark did *Legendary* and Lost Planet 3 and are currently working on Keiji Inafune's new title, Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z.



No.

NO.

NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2013)

Next game should be THIS:



Full co-op, art deco design, over the top villain plots, atomic batteries to power, turbines to speed!


----------



## Cromer (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait and see on the developer front.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Because Rocksteady never made a bad game... *cough*Urban Chaos: Riot Response*cough*


----------



## Cromer (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Because Rocksteady never made a bad game... *cough*Urban Chaos: Riot Response*cough*



The fact I've never heard of it simply means it does not exist in my reality


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Batman Beyond game by Rocksteady.
> 
> OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I know, right?! Fucking endless possibilities with that shit. Futuristic Neo Noir Batman?

JUMP ON THAT SHIT, WARNER BROTHERS.



Krory said:


> Unsubstantiated rumors that sound like they could come from the lower depths of GAF are circling claiming it'll be Spark Unlimited. Spark did Legendary and Lost Planet 3 and are currently working on Keiji Inafune's new title, Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z.



Well, cocks. The only decent thing they're doing is the Ninja Gaiden spinoff and even that looks pretty average.

Hype would get a kick in the balls if true.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2013)

This is the gaming industry.

The only time companies stop making sequels is when they've driven it into the ground and everyone hates it.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Guess Batman has a little more milk to extract out of the withering teats.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Because Rocksteady never made a bad game... *cough*Urban Chaos: Riot Response*cough*



That was years before Batman and the team was way less experienced. There's a reason why it felt like Rocksteady came "out of nowhere", they are relatively young as a studio.
I've met some of the developers at a conference and asked one of them how they managed to create a great game like Arkham Asylum despite being a nobody before. He said they had another game in the pipeline before AA which never got released, and they used that experience.
Development studios aren't always comprised of veterans from other studios. Sometimes they start from nothing.

Sure, all Rocksteady is good at is making Batman games so far, but THAT they do well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Of course.

It's Batman.

It's been milked as a game for almost thirty years.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2013)

For a developer that formed in 2004, having one mediocre game and then two fucking fantastic games in a row excuses the first.  

Let's hope we see more.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 12, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> This is the gaming industry.
> 
> The only time companies stop making sequels is when they've driven it into the ground and everyone hates it.



Speeeeeaking of which :

Interview with Rhianna Pratchett

/offtopic


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Zaru said:


> That was years before Batman and the team was way less experienced. There's a reason why it felt like Rocksteady came "out of nowhere", they are relatively young as a studio.
> I've met some of the developers at a conference and asked one of them how they managed to create a great game like Arkham Asylum despite being a nobody before. He said they had another game in the pipeline before AA which never got released, and they used that experience.
> Development studios aren't always comprised of veterans from other studios. Sometimes they start from nothing.
> 
> Sure, all Rocksteady is good at is making Batman games so far, but THAT they do well.



Only further proving that you shouldn't just immediately dismiss someone. There's always room for change. The one really brought up was Legendary and that was five years difference (compared to the three year difference between the release dates of Urban Chaos and Arkham Asylum).


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Speeeeeaking of which :
> 
> Interview with Rhianna Pratchett
> 
> /offtopic



It's funny, because I'm not one of those "death to EA, boycott their games!" kind of guy, but I haven't really bought many of their games in recent years... and we sold Deadspace 2 days after we bought it.

I'm waiting for the next videogame crash.

Then will be the time to go full backlog for 4-5 years.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Only further proving that you shouldn't just immediately dismiss someone. There's always room for change.



This is the one thing Halo 4 managed to teach me...and I don't even have the game...or an Xbox...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Only further proving that you shouldn't just immediately dismiss someone. There's always room for change. The one really brought up was Legendary and that was five years difference (compared to the three year difference between the release dates of Urban Chaos and Arkham Asylum).



Sadly, some studios are never given the ability to create a big amazing game even though they'd have the talent for it. Rocksteady got really lucky with that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Some may not, but that doesn't mean everything needs to be immediately dismissed.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Some may not, but that doesn't mean everything needs to be immediately dismissed.



It's a coin toss; fresh blood obviously has the chance to improve things a tired developer can not.

However, people concerned with a studio change, especially on such a high profile game, have every reason to be concerned because it can be a pretty tell-tale sign that things are going to change for the worse--it's not uncommon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2013)

Can we at least have lowered expectations then?

I have no idea why'd you defend this company to this extent, Krory. Finest Hour was mediocre, Turning Point was absolute garbage and Legendary speaks for itself. Sorry if I don't trust these guys to make games that will live up to the quality of established franchises.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 12, 2013)

Not at all excited for this to be honest.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not defending the company. It's just more of blind hatred and rage that plagues the entirety of the gaming community anymore that there's _absolutely no chance that anything could ever be good_.

I'm sorry if I don't want to be so pessimistic that I'd be borderline to cutting myself over a video game. I'd prefer to wait and see because... you know... I like to think for myself instead of giving into the consuming, miasmic negativity.

I don't think the game is going to be great, but I'm not going to go throwing chairs across the room until something is actually shown.

I'm not saying be optimistic about it. Remain neutral. Don't concern yourself with it. The last thing we need in this community is more attitude like this because even negativity is still giving it attention. Let it fade into oblivion. Worse fate in an age when people can still joke and revel in how bad something is.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll wait for the concept, and what the new developer plans to do with it. Not sure why Rocksteady wouldn't be involved though.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 12, 2013)

No Rocksteady? I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'll wait for the concept, and what the new developer plans to do with it. Not sure why Rocksteady wouldn't be involved though.



There were indications that they were leaving Batman behind. Rumors involved TMNT. I know people mentioned Superman, as well.

Though really the lack of Rocksteady is only "confirmed by sources" which means jack-all until Warner or Rocksteady themselves say such.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think people saw the source was NeoGaf, Krors.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't think people saw the source was NeoGaf, Krors.



The source citing a lack of Rocksteady was "VG247's personal sources."

The one indicating Spark Unlimited has no citing. It's a bunch of sites going "Oh hey, we heard this on the interwebs."

Which undoubtedly means it was some pissant GAFer.


----------

